# CSV Rejected



## roshan11dec (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi All,

I have applied for CSV 3 months back and got a reply with Rejection stating "Insufficient fund to sustain during job hunt" and have asked me to get in touch with in 10 days.

I have sufficient fund in the other accounts, but have only attached salaried account while applying from VFS with average balance of more than 50k for 3 months and closing balance of 25k.

Can anyone please suggest if I personally visit Consulate General and provide them proof of fund would help or have some other option other than appeal as have heard that appeal process takes longer.

Please help.


----------



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

roshan11dec said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for CSV 3 months back and got a reply with Rejection stating "Insufficient fund to sustain during job hunt" and have asked me to get in touch with in 10 days.
> 
> ...


Hi Roshan,
Appeal probably would take indefinite time, but you can take chance with the Appeal as you have a query regarding funds, Show at least 200,000 INR + Plus any mutual fund investment Statment if you have.

Best of Luck.
Abhi


----------

